# FLICKR



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

I have just heard that Welcome to Flickr - Photo Sharing is giving away 1Tb for free.

Rumour is that there is no limit on upload or resolution so you can back up your videos or
pictures. It has settings for privacy too.

Yahoo members can simply log in with their yahoo account.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

They moved to 1Tb a couple months ago actually, the same time they did the major redesign.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

So I can use Flickr as a third tier backup to my 500GB of photos...wonder how long it will take to up load? :grin:


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

Somebody was writing some aftermarket program for this that would allow for a more "FTP" like upload to the new Tb of space...... not sure what happened to that project though.


----------

